# Dive Trip...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just thought I would write a few lines about my recent dive trip....

It was fantastic!!

We boarded the 106 ft 'Aquacat' at Nassau 'Hurricane Hole Marina' on Friday 22nd April along with 19 other guests, there was a crew of 8, 4 Divemaster/Instructors

Captain, cook and 2 housekeepers.

The agenda was simple, early morning cruise down the the Exuma Keys and dive briefing at 9, 11 , 2 , 5 and 8 (night dive) so there was opportunity for lots of dives.

The diving was excellent with 3 different sites each day, the highlights were a shark dive with Carrabian BlackTip reef sharks, very cool,

The 'Washing Machine' which was a drift dive ( jump in, negative bouyancy entry so you sink straight away) and let the current take you along at a fast running pace







I thought I had done a drift dive before but this was sooo fast!! The washing machine bit is a big bowl like depression that creates a vortex inside it and we were just flung around every which way, very exciting...

Loads of other dives with sightings of large Rays, Turtles, Moray Eeels and giant Grouper, I found though I had a lot of fun looking in 'macro' at tiny cleaner shrimps and sea spiders on coral....

There were a few problems with a few of the other 'divers' the dives were organised in such a way that we were left to plan our dives in our buddy pairs by ourselves, there was a dive briefing for orientation of the reef, direction headings max depth etc, but as we were all certified then it was our responsibilityfor our own dive ( liability issues).

The trouble was there was a minority group (5) who were a liability, they were experienced divers but they just had no respect for anything, they were all Open Water certified ( the most basic cert ) yet they were the kind of yahoos whose first questions/statement when they got back on the boat was 'How deep did you go, and how little air they had left in their tanks







They could be regularly seen on the 5m safety stop bar using the air tank put there for emergencys









1 guy did a dive to 166ft ( 50m) ( hes only certified to 28m )

These same twats thought it would be fun to catch a ride with a beautifull Logerhead turtle by holding its shell..I freaked out at this and told the Captain who had a stern word.

This diddnt spoil things and we had a very enjoyable time









20 dives in a week has made my log book look healthy and cant wait to do it again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

snail


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The happy couple


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Absolutely FANTASTIC photography Jason. Well done Mate









We get the same kind of loonies in the hills too - think they can wander around Ben Nevis in zero vis, with just a pac-a-mac on









Again - brilliant photos.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Shame there are always a few to spoil things.









Sounds like you had a good time though.









Good pictures, what camera did you use Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks guys..Stan it was a Fuji Finepix 410 in a specific underwater housing, Alys work camera so if it flooded it diddnt matter









1 guy, Mike, his Sony Cybershot floodded on the first dive







he was hungover and had shut the strap in the seal







...Expensive mistake to make







He was a really great bloke, hes a 25 year old New Yoiker who was just out of the US Army, his unit was the first to go into Iraq...He had some fantastic storys that I cant share here, I bet Colin has too  Hes a very patriotic guy but he said he had massive respect for our guys out there and also rated the SAS as tougher and more mental than the Delta guys


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some great pics there Jason, well done.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Some great pics there


There are about 320 more of them
















I might subject PG to them on Friday


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The 'Washing Machine' which was a drift dive ( jump in, negative bouyancy entry so you sink straight away) and let the current take you along at a fast running pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I am not sure what is most alarming ... sharks or washing machines !

Great photo's ...









When I see underwater photos like this I always get a hankering to learn how to dive; and get married again









Shame about the yahoo's









Question ... when you go on these dive holidays do you hire your kit or lug it all with you from the UK?

Another Question .... do you dive around the UK? I have some mates up north who dive on wrecks in the North Sea ..... dry suits and comments like " we had good visibility this dive, at least a metre" put me off a bit


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Never been in the sea since I saw Jaws

Impressive pics though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Question ... when you go on these dive holidays do you hire your kit or lug it all with you from the UK?
> 
> Another Question .... do you dive around the UK? I have some mates up north who dive on wrecks in the North Sea ..... dry suits and comments like " we had good visibility this dive, at least a metre" put me off a bit


Its up to you John, we lugged our own kit







It is a pain and you have to watch the weight of your bags but it is very preferable to using rental kit, it can be a bit ropey, and with your own kit you know where all the toggles and things are, also you know the only person to have pissed in your wet suit is you!!









Question 2 ..No, I only dived in the UK to get my Certification and it was enough!! Im a fair weather diver only!! The downside is I can only dive every 6 months or so but thats OK ..Dry suits are crazy expencive and needs another certification to use them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason, almost makes me wish I could swim









I said_* almost!!!*_
















Nice lady, who`s the dodgy looking geezer she`s with?







definately looks like trouble IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Fantastic photos and a lovely lady, best wishes Jase.









Vic


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hope the 6139 Seikos came in handy Jason.









Marked resemblence there between you and your Avatar.









Great photos!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Good stuff, Jase!

Liveaboards are a great way to build up bottom time and get a lot of experience at once. Sounds like you didn't miss many dives, if any









My only caveat is the one you discovered: liveaboard operators are increasingly shifting their liability burden to the individuals. Be prepared to be your own dive master and have the courage to say "No" to a dive that might be too advanced for you. Drift dives are a lot of fun, but can quickly go dangerously wrong for you (or the reef).

I've had similar experiences with dangerous and sea-life unfriendly divers. Our group books a whole boat at once to minimize this and maximize our fun time, but invariably some folks drop out at the last minute and the 'subs' have been...challenging. The handful of very experienced divers in our group police them up. No one wants to go home from a dive holiday with memories of a death or someone left in a wheelchair. And no one wants to cut their holiday short to take some tit to a chamber because he can't use his computer correctly.

Great photos, I have many of the same creatures from my dives in Turks and Caicos Jan '04:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for all your comments guys,

If you are thinking of taking up SCUBA then give it a go, it costs very little to go to your local club to find out if you will like it









Colin, I will admit to missing the night dives







Its hard to motivate yourself to get into a damp wetsuit after a tiring day and a hot shower and food...











> Hope the 6139 Seikos came in handy Jason


Used them as ballast


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Some great pics there
> 
> 
> There are about 320 more of them
> ...


I've just remembered I won't be home after all
















Looks like you had a fantastic time mate!









One question in the happy couple shot where's the watch!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here it is!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Champagne shot + ring....Titainium with gold bands


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Brilliant Jase!

As someone said - things like that make you wish you could swim..............

Glad the dross didn't spoil it for you.

I may have missed it but does Ally go with you on the dive trips?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Colin, I will admit to missing the night dives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye









Too many times after supper, I've gone down to the dive deck, looked at my wet dive kit, thought about assembling the camera rig, how dark and cold it would be; listened to the Dogs upstairs laughing and getting on the p!$$, thinking how nice it would be to spend an hour in the hot tub, have a few pints and get a good night's sleep - it's a holiday, after all.

Then I think about what I might miss - the reef is completely different at night. So I get the camera together, get the kit on and drag the divemaster in with me. Happens every time


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Never been in the sea since I saw Jaws
> 
> Impressive pics though
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Never been in the sea since I saw Jaws
> ...


I knew there was a reason I don`t swim
















*Fantastic *Photos Jason
















BTW looking a bit `Loads of money` in the pic of you showing the watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> BTW looking a bit `Loads of money` in the pic of you showing the watch


I was going for the 'Gangsa' hip hop look









Not enough 'blingage' though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow amazing pictures Jase, not to sure on the shark thing. I was also going to ask whereâ€™s the watch but PG Tips beat me too it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Phil











> I may have missed it but does Ally go with you on the dive trips?


Yes Paul Aly dives too, shes perhaps even more enthusiastic than me!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great photo's Jason, sounds like you both had a wonderful time.

I wish you both years of happiness









Derek

(p.s. Tuck your bleedin' shirt in and always do up your last button - tish, tish - I don't know the youth of today







)


----------

